# Red Grouper with worms



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been catching alot of red grouper, a few of them i have cought have had worms. Does anyone have the same problem?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Most legal sized Red Grouper have worms. It just adds alittle protein.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Worms or no worms I wish I could get into those. Please do not take this as another - put me on your spot question but how deep are you finding them? Perhaps I am fishing the wrong depth / structure. Find all kinds of stuff but have yet to catch red grouper. Have gotten some gags but no red. Call me silly but its on my bucket list.

On a side note - are the worms similar to those found in fresh water fish as in a little coil type thing that is easy to see in the flesh or are they different? Easy to find and cut out or ? Thanks.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They are in most depths, just look for live bottom with low relief. What we refer to as cottage cheese bottom.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> They are in most depths, just look for live bottom with low relief. What we refer to as cottage cheese bottom.


Thanks


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

osborne311 the spot im fishing at is 130 to 140 deep. its private, but you will catch them everywhere in that depth. Gags are every where i cant get away from them. its crazy when we can keep them i catch a whole bunch. but i have spots inshore to 30 miles out offshore for gags


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

those flutter jigs work wonders with the red grouper and ajs. if they dont bite the live bait use a gold flutter jig and your on the money, silver works good too.


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

cant*


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks a ton for the info. Have had good luck with the flutter jigs for aj's but have never hooked anything but an AJ with them. I will keep trying.


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

keep them a crank or two from the bottom and its like crack to fish like crack is to a crack head. if you hit the middle with it the aj/bonito/blackfin hit it. i use those flutter jis alot.more fish will bite it but that is what i mostly get off those small flutter jigs.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

And there lies my problem. lol I always retrieve up through the column. Never have just let it sit near bottom and jig. Thanks.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

What's a flutter jig?


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I see worms in wahoo but have not seen them in the red grouper.


----------

